# 52 miler round trip



## Part time cyclist (25 Dec 2011)

My nephew and I had a nice little ride yesterday morning, left home at 06:30 and met up at 06:45, it was dark and cold wrapped up nice and warm we headed for Farningham, turned left then up gorse hill to brands hatch, onward we pressed to the top of wrotham hill :0) after a little dash down wrotham hill we cycled on into Maidstone where we came across our first cyclists of the day... Out of Maidstone toward Boxley we started to climb through the village the road turn left an flattens out to give a really good view the road sign ahead tell you that you are approaching a little down hill section 17% down hill..... Yeah right turn right and you are faced with Boxley hill. Down through the gears we struggle up the hill shouting encouragement to each other unroll it levels out at the top. We follow the road along to Hempstead valley and down to Twydall and the river Medway, along we ride toward the dockside shopping outlet is where we encounter our second cyclist of the day. Pleasantries exchanged as we pass him an press on, we turn left and head towards chath as we can't cycle through the Medway tunnel :0( through Chatham, Rochester and strood we cycle up the hill towards the A2 and along the cycle path back towards bluewater, up the final hill swanscombe cutting and back to dartford to finish of the circuit 3 1/2 hours later god my quads hurt...... Don't know where all the other cyclists from this area were but 3 cyclists in 3 1/2 hours perhaps they were all tucked up warm in bed where I should have been .... Still at least it's now Christmas bring on the turkey and festive cheer happy christmas everyone


----------

